# Hand, Foot and Mouth



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Both Nathan and Morgan have today been diagnosed with Hand, Foot and Mouth. 

Nathan is on the home stretch with the blisters on his feet, knees and hands and Morgan has them in her mouth.

Just wanted to confirm I should be ok - GP didn't seem to worried and said I had probbly already had it 

Do I need to get checked or let the midwifes know.

T xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not at work at the mo, and I'm afraid I'ver really no idea.  I think to be on the safe side, I would ring your delivery suite and ask there, as there will be obstetric drs there who will be able to give you a more definitive answer,

Sorry I can't help more, will you let me know what they say?  I'd be interested to know for future reference!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Will call them tomorrow and see what they say   

Think they will be fed up with me getting all these things - such bad luck !!

T xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Update for you !!

Went shopping this afternoon and tummy started itching   When I checked it I had a wonderful set of blisters on my tummy so we rushed home and called the delivery suite. 

They advised I should be ok - the only time they worry about this infection is if you are about to deliver as the virus can then be passed to the baby. 

They offered to put me on the moniter but I declined mainly because this hand, foot and mouth is so contageious (GP said it wasn't !!) and I didn't want to pass it to anyone else and the baby is very active at the moment.

So the only time this is a worry is if you are about to deliver !!!

Hope this helps

T xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for that Tashja, it just goes to show, that you learn something new every day!!!!  (Can't believe the GP said it wasn't contagious though!!!!)

emilycaitlinx x


----------

